#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  The Technology Of Artificial Lift Methods by Kermit E Brown

## irfan4jaanu

A lot of people have requested me for this book I have all the 4volumes in the library but have the first volume as scanned so I am sharing it if anyone wants the hard copy just mail me i will tell you the charges for sending the book through mail after photocopying.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy the book and best wishes to all the people who have blessed with their sharing and loving natureSee More: The Technology Of Artificial Lift Methods by Kermit E Brown

----------


## ahmed abou zena

thanks alot ,thank you very very much,but if you have 2,3,4 volumes from this book,send them to me plz     mrzezo_55_55@yahoo.com
thanks again.

----------


## irfan4jaanu

Dear friends i dont have e copy of other 3 volumes i have hard copies so i will have to photocopy them and send through mail but the charges would be enormous so if interested you can contact me

----------


## Hec

Please if you have the rest of the books, i mean 2,3,4 please send them to me

hsg_unam@yahoo.com.mx

----------


## thisismylastresort

dear sir, i m new on this forum i want download the rest books 2,3,4 volumes. plz tell me how can i get it. i ready to pay you. how should i contact.

----------


## irfan4jaanu

I have hard copies for volume 2,3,4 so if you want i will have to mail them to your country via air mail so it will take time as well as cost you some money if you are interested please send me a mail at irfan4jaanu@gmail.com

----------


## thisismylastresort

sir. how i get a softcopy of the book. can u scan the book and make a soft copy. i pay u the scanning charges

----------


## irfan4jaanu

Sir, The books are very big and need a full size scanner to scan them which i don't have in my neighborhood but scanning charges here are enormous so it would be wise to have a hard copy done

----------


## thisismylastresort

i need the copies urgently, and mailing it would take a lot of time, i will apreciate if u get the soft copy, i do not want the hard copy.

----------


## irfan4jaanu

Sorry my friend but i cant get the soft copies done because i dont have that good quality scanner to work fast

----------


## ahmed abou zena

i need 2,3,4 vol from this book plz

----------


## chonko

thanks

----------


## duren_duren

sir could you please send the volume 2,3,4 to my email ahmadfaisal@student.tudelft.nl

See More: The Technology Of Artificial Lift Methods by Kermit E Brown

----------


## aca3924

thank you very  much

----------


## Cristiano

could you please send the volume 2,3,4 to my email dannenhauer@gmail.com

----------


## cocconconcoc

Dear men, Could you please send the volume 2,3,4 to my email cocconconcoc@yahoo.com, please

Please help me...

----------


## edson.ortega

If someone could get a copy of the other volumes please advice

Thank you very much


 :Smile:

----------


## wissemdz

Many Thanks

----------


## owais_026

can you please send other volumes to me.
owais_026@yahoo.com

----------


## azn

thank you for the book

----------


## Athon

Thanks man.

----------


## aquiles

sir could you please send the volume 2,3,4 to my email aquilesplig@hotmail.com

----------


## petr0leum

Can you please send the volume 2,3,4 to me?
rruiz@tervap.com
Thanks!!!

----------


## maciso1965

thanks alot ,thank you very very much,but if you have 2,3,4 volumes from this book,send them to me plz vmgb1965@gmail.com
thank you brother.

----------


## fcalveteg

"Technology of Artificial Lift Methods"
by Kermit E. Brown

Links:

Vol.1: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Vol.2a: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Vol.2b: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Vol.4: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Please, if you have the volumes 3a and 3b, or know anyone who may have them, post it in here.See More: The Technology Of Artificial Lift Methods by Kermit E Brown

----------


## engg90

thank  you very much   ^  _  ^

----------


## sami22

Thank you very much................................

----------


## Sean

Thank you very much for this post.

----------


## malek.212121

hello  

I want the book of The Technology Of Artificial Lift Methods by Kermit E Brown volume1 If some one has this book please send it to me 


malek.abdulgader@yahoo.com

pleaz  help me

----------


## kwy1970

thanks

----------


## elbelli2008

*The collection of books  "The Technology of Artificial Lift Methods"*

*by Kermit E. Brown*

Vol1
vol2a
vol2b
vol4

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


enjoy.  :Cool: 

pass:el_belli

----------


## Anshul Gupta

Sir,
     could you please mail volume 2,3,4 to sadbhamre@gmail.com

Thanking you.

----------


## dzaky_petrol@yahoo.com

thanks a lot sir for your shared here....

----------


## luisbmwm6

hello. the links are dead. Please upload them again

thanks in advance

----------


## gabdunkel

Dear,  fcalveteg, please reupload the books, it will be so helpful, the links are dead. thanks in aadvance,

----------


## gabdunkel

Dear fcalveteg, could you please upload again the whole collection?, we really appreciate it...

----------

